# Unavoidable (Got Scammed)



## bigfishy (Jun 19, 2009)

I am open up for suggestion, but I guess I am pretty much stuck with it

A few hours ago, I brought an used ULTRA LSP PRO 550 watt PSU (Power Supply) off kijiji. The seller seems friendly and the item is clean. I could NEVER EVER imagine that it wouldn't turn on!!!  

Althou the box said it have Life Time Warranty, but the psu is not register within 30 days of purchase, so I guess it is void to the aggreement!

I know where the seller live (his apartment, but not his living quarter / met outside his complex), so I guess I wouldn't be able to get a refund!  

I have brought so many things off Kijiji, from memory (ram) to monitor, software and even a CAR... Every item function properly and met a lot of friendly people, until this event! A DEFECTIVE psu!!!    

Is this a rant? NO! Is this a warning to people? NO! 

I am just upset! and I want to share it!!! 

I should've gave a $5 bill to a bum I met in the early evening, while I lost in DOWNTOWN! I should've bought KNAVETO phone # with me (got an item that I want to buy from him), because I WAS at JAVIS + WELLESLY! going in circles! 

       

This bothers me, I CAN't SLEEP!


----------



## AquaNeko (Jul 26, 2009)

Bigfishy,

Sorry to hear of your situation. If you stil have the emails and contact info of the seller try to speak to them about it. If the item was sold 'as is' then well... not much you could do. 

When it comes to electronics I've always on a testing view. Hell I'll drag a UPS or car jumper out with invertor to test the item out before buying it. A bit excessive? Perhaps, but I've had no far no problems with buying items before. 

Something you may want to check on. 

1. Is the power cable loose to the wall outlet?

2. Is the power cable loose to the PSU?

3. Did you turn the switch on the PSU on to allow bypass of the power to the computer case? (Umm may sound simple but had to mention it as I've in a panic state forgot to switch the PSU power on before once)

4. Loose power connection on the mobo connector?

5. Could be that the PSU works but the on/off switch is broken. (happened in a case of a client of mine a long time ago. Too much dust/moisture and the switch stopped working over time. I forgot what switch I used cut the old switch and added a momentary switch and drilled the case to mount the switch on the outside. Got the job done and working.)


Just somethign to think about.


----------



## AquaNeko (Jul 26, 2009)

If you could talk the seller into giving you a reciept with say his company name on it (  ) you may be able to see if Ultra can RMA/repair it.

Tho I'm starting to wonder if it's the power switch that is fried. I am a bit weak on the electronics myself dispite having a DMM handy I can only check on basic things like batteries but my dad's heavy in the electronics so I can ask him on what could be wrong.

My thinking is that the power cable should be ok. The problem may be in the PSU input power socket or power switch. I could be wrong but just going with what what I read.

Perhaps others can chime in with other ideas.

Oh yes.. DMM tutorial http://www.ladyada.net/learn/multimeter/ I'm still learning it but useful info to keep handy.


----------



## Tibob32 (Sep 26, 2009)

I say contact him and try to solve this. If he really scammed you and has half of a brain, he met you in front of a random appartment complex. Otherwise you could just go psycho on him (there are weird people out there!). Sorry to hear about your bad luck, I too tend to be trusting and still can't comprehend how people do things like that without guilt...


----------



## bigfishy (Jun 19, 2009)

Well, the only info I can extract from him are, he lives in *removed*, he is 6'4' 275lbs white guy with a beard, his name is James B and his email is *removed*

So if anyone knows anything about him, PLEASE contact me!!! 

As for reciept I doubt it...

-------------------------------------------

This is what happen to the psu, and I am 100% sure I plugged in everything correctly (how hard can it be?)

The power did go thru the motherboard, because I can see the keyboard and the speaker lit up. BUT when I pressed the power button, nothing came up, the fan is not spinning, the motherboard L.E.D just blinked once and stop!

IF anyone out there want to diagnosis for me, please please do so!! I want to see what happens to it


----------



## gucci17 (Oct 11, 2007)

6'4" 275lb white guy with a beard....

sure it's worth the hassel to get your money back? lol


----------



## bigfishy (Jun 19, 2009)

gucci17 said:


> 6'4" 275lb white guy with a beard....
> 
> sure it's worth the hassel to get your money back? lol


He's fat, he looks exactly like the tall teacher (the guy with the griffon as pet) in Harry Potter!


----------



## AquaNeko (Jul 26, 2009)

gucci17 said:


> 6'4" 275lb white guy with a beard....
> 
> sure it's worth the hassel to get your money back? lol


Not without a http://www.no-contact.com/ jacket.


----------



## bae (May 11, 2007)

Just contact the guy, and tell him that you can't get it to work with your computer. He may well be reasonable about it.


----------



## Brian (Mar 14, 2006)

He looks like Hagrid?

If I saw him on the streets I'd throw my wallet at him.


----------



## bigfishy (Jun 19, 2009)

bae said:


> Just contact the guy, and tell him that you can't get it to work with your computer. He may well be reasonable about it.


he won't even response to my email now


----------



## Harry Muscle (Mar 21, 2007)

bigfishy said:


> Well, the only info I can extract from him are, he lives in *removed*, he is 6'4' 275lbs white guy with a beard, his name is James B and his email is *removed*
> 
> So if anyone knows anything about him, PLEASE contact me!!!
> 
> ...


There's a very good possibility that's a motherboard problem. Only real way of knowing is to try another motherboard with the same PSU and/or another PSU with the same motherboard.

Harry


----------



## bigfishy (Jun 19, 2009)

Harry Muscle said:


> There's a very good possibility that's a motherboard problem. Only real way of knowing is to try another motherboard with the same PSU and/or another PSU with the same motherboard.
> 
> Harry


It is not the motherboard problem, because my old V series 400watt psu works fine / working perfectly as we speak! (same motherboard) The motherboard (GigaByte) is BRAND NEW (2 weeks old)

I brought the 550, because I don't want to stress the system out


----------



## conix67 (Jul 27, 2008)

bigfishy said:


> It is not the motherboard problem, because my old V series 400watt psu works fine / working perfectly as we speak! (same motherboard) The motherboard (GigaByte) is BRAND NEW (2 weeks old)
> 
> I brought the 550, because I don't want to stress the system out


There are a lot of compatibility issues between newer motherboards and power supplies, so I would not be surprised if it happens to be one of those.

So, it sounds like he did respond to your emails after you found out the PSU wasn't working. What did he say or suggest about it?

If you plug it in, and power does come through and your LED lights up on motherboard, there's some life. You could have the PSU hooked up on another system with different motherboard to find out if PSU is truly dead.


----------



## bigfishy (Jun 19, 2009)

conix67 said:


> There are a lot of compatibility issues between newer motherboards and power supplies, so I would not be surprised if it happens to be one of those.
> 
> So, it sounds like he did respond to your emails after you found out the PSU wasn't working. What did he say or suggest about it?
> 
> If you plug it in, and power does come through and your LED lights up on motherboard, there's some life. You could have the PSU hooked up on another system with different motherboard to find out if PSU is truly dead.


he DIDN'T reply to my email!

i tried on 3 different system, it doesn't work, its truley DEAD!


----------



## bluekrissyspikes (Apr 16, 2009)

that sucks. there's people like that everywhere and sometimes you can't tell who they are. i wouldn't go annoying a giant man about it though. that's a good way to end up in the hospital.


----------



## bigfishy (Jun 19, 2009)

bluekrissyspikes said:


> that sucks. there's people like that everywhere and sometimes you can't tell who they are. i wouldn't go annoying a giant man about it though. that's a good way to end up in the hospital.


That's if I can find him, and... ... ....


----------



## AquaNeko (Jul 26, 2009)

bigfishy said:


> That's if I can find him, and... ... ....


Harder to get that as it's a FAC-R regulated. You're better with a FAC item like a Ruger 10/22 which in the .22 class has no high capacity restriction in Canada thus why you can find 50rd magazines (not clips  sorry... that term always gets used wrong) for .22LR for ~$20 in sporting stores. That rule only applies to 'rimfires' only.

I'm just saying for saying sake  as you posted that.


----------



## Brian (Mar 14, 2006)

Remind me not to scam you.



AquaNeko said:


> Harder to get that as it's a FAC-R regulated. You're better with a FAC item like a Ruger 10/22 which in the .22 class has no high capacity restriction in Canada thus why you can find 50rd magazines (not clips  sorry... that term always gets used wrong) for .22LR for ~$20 in sporting stores. That rule only applies to 'rimfires' only.
> 
> I'm just saying for saying sake  as you posted that.


----------



## bigfishy (Jun 19, 2009)

Brian said:


> Remind me not to scam you.


I am just kidding! 

it's just $25! 

no biggie!





AquaNeko said:


> Harder to get that as it's a FAC-R regulated. You're better with a FAC item like a Ruger 10/22 which in the .22 class has no high capacity restriction in Canada thus why you can find 50rd magazines (not clips  sorry... that term always gets used wrong) for .22LR for ~$20 in sporting stores. That rule only applies to 'rimfires' only.
> 
> I'm just saying for saying sake  as you posted that.


IF I have a pistol / gun, I wouldn't be flashy about it. I don't want the cops to bust down my door


----------



## AquaNeko (Jul 26, 2009)

Brian said:


> Remind me not to scam you.


Just so no one reads that or takes that the wrong way.

NO THREAT WAS IMPLIED.

I'm just stating the rules and current laws on that. Also it's not like just anyone can legally get a licence. The licencing process is pretty tight with lots of checks and balances (and background checks galore). To get the 'restricted' licence as they say.... 'it's tighter then a ducks -beep-'.


----------



## AquaNeko (Jul 26, 2009)

bigfishy said:


> I am just kidding!
> 
> it's just $25!
> 
> no biggie!


Try checking out Tiger Direct if they got any sales on similar 500W PSU's? Sometimes it's not really worth buying used on some stuff given the price difference to new.

If it's truly DOA I'm collecting parts for something called 'Mecha Yard Wars' which happens once a year at a convention where people go through a pile of donated parts and build crazy stuff out of it. Kind of a smaller take on the 'Mech Yard Wars' on TLC many years ago (loved that show).

After the building competition happens there is a judging and winners are announced and the items built end up being broken down to be put back in the pile for another use.


----------



## Riceburner (Mar 14, 2008)

AquaNeko said:


> ...If it's truly DOA I'm collecting parts for something called 'Mecha Yard Wars' which happens once a year at a convention where people go through a pile of donated parts and build crazy stuff out of it. Kind of a smaller take on the 'Mech Yard Wars' on TLC many years ago (loved that show).
> 
> After the building competition happens there is a judging and winners are announced and the items built end up being broken down to be put back in the pile for another use.


What sort of stuff do you collect? I've sent lots to the recyclers.


----------



## AquaNeko (Jul 26, 2009)

Riceburner said:


> What sort of stuff do you collect? I've sent lots to the recyclers.


I find electronic parts works well as the kids can hot glue up and make stuff out of it. Some more crafty people wired up LED's to thier creations and some pretty nice builds and stories to thier creations.

Well electronic parts, small sections of piping, etc.. tho I would not give them glass for safety reasons.


----------



## Riceburner (Mar 14, 2008)

so it's art pieces? not creating working items? usually I save up a pile of electronics and then take it to the waste depot. If you want you can pick up the collection instead. usually have computer parts, electronics, circuit boards, hardware... like cases, gears etc. Wish I knew before today....it's garbage day and I sent a bag full of hard parts...metal. I'm cleaning up the garage and could start another pile. Want an electric typewriter, adding machine, etc.....? Come get em!!!


----------



## Cory (May 2, 2008)

> adding machine


Aren't they called calculators now? Lol !

Sorry to hear about your situation BF, at least it was a small amount. I don't know why someone would think it was worth it to scam another person out of a mere $25. Probably speaks to his character.


----------



## bigfishy (Jun 19, 2009)

bluekrissyspikes said:


> that sucks. there's people like that everywhere and sometimes you can't tell who they are. i wouldn't go annoying a giant man about it though. that's a good way to end up in the hospital.


I really wish I can find him, and he beats ME UP and I end up going to the hospital!

That way I can called the cops on him, get back my $25, and get to see cute nurse at the hospital!


----------



## AquaNeko (Jul 26, 2009)

bigfishy said:


> I really wish I can find him, and he beats ME UP and I end up going to the hospital!
> 
> That way I can called the cops on him, get back my $25, and get to see cute nurse at the hospital!


Speaking of cute nurses.. ...



Hey it's friday. Relax a bit, have something yummy and good to eat and just forget about the incident. Always going to be dinks like that out there. I hate that. Makes a good system look bad for buying stuff. Get on Tiger Direct's mailing list they seem to have some good deals weekly.

Nw you have me curious on the nurses thing.  Which hospital has some good cute nurses?


----------



## Riceburner (Mar 14, 2008)

Cory said:


> Aren't they called calculators now? Lol ! ...


sort of ..but not really. calculators can do more


----------



## Cory (May 2, 2008)

Oh my lord, I haven't seen one of those in years lol. I used to play with the ones in my mom's office as a child. I loved the clicking noises when the roll was being printed on.


----------



## twoheadedfish (May 10, 2008)

AquaNeko said:


> Speaking of cute nurses.. ...


sweet jesus i have to turn "safe search" back on.


----------



## bluekrissyspikes (Apr 16, 2009)

Cory said:


> Aren't they called calculators now? Lol !
> 
> Sorry to hear about your situation BF, at least it was a small amount. I don't know why someone would think it was worth it to scam another person out of a mere $25. Probably speaks to his character.


imagine how miserable a persons life must be that they feel the need to sit around and think of ways to rip someone off for a few bucks. obviously somethings not right with them, who knows what it could be. maybe he needed some drugs or was desperate for a few bucks to feed his kid. i don't know and it doesn't make what he did right. it just makes me greatful that i'm not in the position to feel like i'd have to do something like that.


----------



## AquaNeko (Jul 26, 2009)

twoheadedfish said:


> sweet jesus i have to turn "safe search" back on.


What the.... now I see. I didn't understand what you meant there till I found the settings to switch off filtering. My filtering was strictly on 'safe search' so I did not understand if there was anything 'not work safe' till I switched off the filters.

For a minute I was wondering 'WTF? I did not post a non work safe link'.

Anyways, http://www.tigerdirect.ca/applications/Category/guidedSearch.asp?CatId=106&sel=Detail;145_435_37435_51109,Price;Price2 for $2 more then what Bigfishy lost that Coolmax is 500W.


----------



## AquaNeko (Jul 26, 2009)

Hey Bigfishy,

Found this for yah.

http://www.tigerdirect.ca/applications/searchtools/item-Details.asp?EdpNo=4975140&sku=O261-2038 OZ 600W PSU.

On sale/refurb.


----------



## RESONANCE (Oct 24, 2009)

Yeah, shit happens man. Just remember one thing. KARMA. Universal law almost as apparent as gravity. What goes around comes around. Everyone gets theirs man. Don't worry too long over this. Let it go (for your own sake) and let life happen. Because it will, to them, to you, to everyone. You needn't be the catalyst or even an element in their demise, 'cuz their behavior is one that ensures self-destruction.

Peace.


----------



## bigfishy (Jun 19, 2009)

AquaNeko said:


> Hey Bigfishy,
> 
> Found this for yah.
> 
> ...


thanks

------------------


----------

